# 1960 J C Higgins Build



## meigsman (Oct 31, 2015)

Got a few relic bikes at auction the 1960 sears & Roebuck Murray built J C Higgins is not a restore but a personal build for myself. Saving the frame from 5 decades of abuse and rust frame is almost done the tank and chain guard are straighter then when new i hope i can do as well with the fenders a lot dents i had to hammer out. I'm using a new La Jolla for the wheels and other parts only problem is the color choices.


----------



## theterrym (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice project, keep the pics coming!!


----------



## meigsman (Oct 31, 2015)

just put the last scratch putty on the frame when i sand and wet sand the frame tomorrow i can primmer it for paint. The  fenders i will work on the this week to paint next week.


----------



## meigsman (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm getting there got to get new tires and finish putting it together.


----------



## meigsman (Nov 4, 2015)

Just clear coated the paint job photo is from poor quality camera. added new tires took it on a 1 mile ride the gearing is awesome smooth ride hope to add pin stripe and J C Higgins chrome and red decal in a few months the tank will house a small tool kit the inside of the tank is just a nice as the outside of it. This was not a restoration but a personal build for myself.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks Great!  You work fast!


----------



## meigsman (Nov 11, 2015)

11 days working on it.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice choice on colors... years ago I did an old Enfield three-speed in those colors; and, I really liked the look when finished.

That Murray did not look that good, when it was new. For middle weight: Murray does ride well, geared comfortably. Nice choices, great job. pappy


----------

